# Some what cooler off the plane



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Somethimes there is more than I can unpack & photograph in one night.


Ringed Water Cobra (B. annulata) Chowing down for the first time.









Mr. Bungarus (B fasciatus) My favorite Krait species. He's a keeper for sure


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

forget the marines, that's the boy scouts compare to this stuff!! muy bueno!!!:no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

That Krait has wonderfully defined markings.

Mason


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

awesome krait, is it rodent feeding or still on snakes?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice krait!!:no1:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice


----------

